# Raw Wheat



## humulus (12/12/11)

I scored some A-grade raw wheat from a flour mill near where i work, is this the same wheat that we get from G&G or C.B.?
I want to use it in my wit beers if its no good its off to the neighbours chooks!!


----------



## stux (12/12/11)

humulus said:


> I scored some A-grade raw wheat from a flour mill near where i work, is this the same wheat that we get from G&G or C.B.?
> I want to use it in my wit beers if its no good its off to the neighbours chooks!!



Wheat Malt is malted wheat. Raw Wheat hasn't been malted. Malting is basically germinating and then halting the germination.

You can probably use a certain amount of raw wheat in a brew as long as the rest of the grain bill contains enough enzymes to convert it.

I'm not 100% sure about it, but I suspect you could swap Raw Wheat for Torrified wheat (wheat puffs?) or other forms of unmalted wheat.

Or in fact, anywhere where a little bit of wheat malt is called for.

BUT you will not be able to make a high percentage wheat beer, like a Hefeweizen.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (12/12/11)

Go for it. I bet it will turn out awesome. I've done this (from wheat directly from the farm though) and the results have been great. 

cheers


----------



## seamad (12/12/11)

Should be fine for a wit,


----------



## hazard (12/12/11)

Stux said:


> Wheat Malt is malted wheat. Raw Wheat hasn't been malted. Malting is basically germinating and then halting the germination.
> 
> You can probably use a certain amount of raw wheat in a brew as long as the rest of the grain bill contains enough enzymes to convert it.
> 
> ...



What's high percentage? You can make a wit 50% barley malt/ 50% raw wheat at home, with care. Last 2 times I made a wit beer, I mashed for 1 hour as usual and got an efficiency of around 60%, I usually get 75% for other beers (ie pale ales etc with a much higher percentage of malted barley). I think becuase of lower concentration of enzymes that it may need longer in th mash tun to make sure its all converted.


----------



## humulus (12/12/11)

The raw wheat will only be 45% of the grain bill,wit beer sounds the go,ive made Tonys wit a few times :icon_drool2: at least i can save a few $ now
Looks like ill get a few wits ive got about 35kgs!!!
cheers fellas


----------



## amiddler (12/12/11)

Decoction time. The last time I used Raw Wheat I did a double decoction to bring the temp from 52'C to 63'C and 63'C to 70'C. Just remember to take as much of the grain as you can and leave the liquor behind. I would also recommend using a brew calculator like beersmith to get better accuracy of the temps/decoction volumes. Also as said before set your efficiency 5-10% lower than usual. Mine was 7% lower than usual.

Drew


----------

